# Pre-gen PCs and Ready to Play Adventures



## Simon Collins (Mar 12, 2011)

Life has just become too busy for game prep. The other night I simply ran out of time to prep my regular d20 campaign but discovered an old module I had downloaded for fun - The Warlock of Firetop Mountain by Myriador/Greywood. I read through it once, printed out the pre-gen PCs and ran the game the following night. It was great fun, an old-style makes-little-ecological-sense dungeon bash and my players enjoyed it. In fact, they said they preferred not to create their own PCs!

So I have decided to stop doing so much game prep, ditch my long-running campaign for a while and start running ready to play adventures with pre-gen PCs. However, looking through my extensive library of adventures, I noticed that hardly any of them have pre-generated PCs. So I went searching on the 'Interweb' for pre-generated PCs from levels 1 to 20 and found nothing of use.

I need some help. What I am looking for is the following:
1. A website that has free pre-generated PCs of all the d20 standard classes  (3.0/3.5) from levels 1 to 20 so that I can use these for all the d20 adventures I already have. Preferably printable on cool A4 character sheets!!
2. Free programs that will auto-generate the same as above.
3. Ready-to-play d20 adventures with pre-generated PCs (I'm already aware of the Myriador Fighting Fantasy line).

Any suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## Gilladian (Mar 12, 2011)

I use the following sites:
d20 NPC Wiki
Birched's NPC Generator at Hailscape.com
Javascript D&D 3.5 Character Generator

None of them are EXACTLY what you're asking for, but they're all useful.

I also have a TON of mid-high level NPCs that are in PCgen and PDF format. I presume I got them from the PCgen site, tho I'm not certain of that.


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Gilladian. 
I have checked out all the sites in detail. They're pretty good for NPCs OK, and a good saving on doing the maths for high-level characters, but they're not able to provide me the cool character sheet look I was after or any PC-relevant roleplaying/background info.


----------



## Dandu (Mar 12, 2011)

Quite frankly WotC pre-generated characters are crap, and fan made pre-generate characters are hit or miss.

I'd be willing to help you create characters but I don't know of any good site for decent pre-made characters.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 12, 2011)

CMG's eConic line includes two products created to save time.  In the index is a monetary amount column noting the difference between their NPC gear value and what it wouldtake to bring them to a PC gear level.  When I use these as pregens for one-shots, I let the player choose from a number of kits valued at the difference in gp or just let them choose something from the DMG (with approval, of course).  These use sheets from The More Better Indespensible Character Formfolio.


1 -20 human fighter NPC - (Aid) The eConic Human Fighter - Creative Mountain Games | RPGNow.com

1 -20 halfling rogue NPC - (Aid) The eConic Halfling Rogue - Creative Mountain Games | RPGNow.com

Formfolio - http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=20819


----------



## supermansdead (Mar 12, 2011)

How about logging on to any one of the numerous D&D sites and browsing player-made character sheets at random? Several allow sheets to be made public, and you can't find sheets more intricate than ones people craft =) I don't know if they're searchable by level though...


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 13, 2011)

Dandu said:


> Quite frankly WotC pre-generated characters are crap, and fan made pre-generate characters are hit or miss.
> 
> I'd be willing to help you create characters but I don't know of any good site for decent pre-made characters.




Thanks for the offer but that would be a ridiculous amount of work to do, I couldn't ask that of you - but much appreciated.


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 13, 2011)

Mark CMG said:


> CMG's eConic line includes two products created to save time.  In the index is a monetary amount column noting the difference between their NPC gear value and what it wouldtake to bring them to a PC gear level.  When I use these as pregens for one-shots, I let the player choose from a number of kits valued at the difference in gp or just let them choose something from the DMG (with approval, of course).  These use sheets from The More Better Indespensible Character Formfolio.
> 
> 
> 1 -20 human fighter NPC - (Aid) The eConic Human Fighter - Creative Mountain Games | RPGNow.com
> ...



Thanks for that, Mark. It's very hard to search on RPG Now, I find. I did several searches for pre-gen PCs using various keywords but your eConic line didn't come up on any of them. Even googling didn't pull them up.

I've put them on my wish list for next payday (times are tough!!). Not sure if they are exactly what I'm looking for but do sound closer than anything else I've found. Will check them out anyway.


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 13, 2011)

supermansdead said:


> How about logging on to any one of the numerous D&D sites and browsing player-made character sheets at random? Several allow sheets to be made public, and you can't find sheets more intricate than ones people craft =) I don't know if they're searchable by level though...




As you might have noticed from my first post, time is short!
Any chance you could link a couple of those sites?


----------



## Alexander123 (Mar 13, 2011)

Here are a few links which might be useful:

This one is one of my favorite powergaming links:

Team Solars (Archiving) - Giant in the Playground Forums

Here you will find a number of handbooks to help you create characters:

Handbooks


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 13, 2011)

Simon Collins said:


> Thanks for that, Mark. It's very hard to search on RPG Now, I find. I did several searches for pre-gen PCs using various keywords but your eConic line didn't come up on any of them. Even googling didn't pull them up.
> 
> I've put them on my wish list for next payday (times are tough!!). Not sure if they are exactly what I'm looking for but do sound closer than anything else I've found. Will check them out anyway.





They can be difficult to find.  Shoot me an email real quick so I can send you a coupon or something.  mark (at) creativemountaingames (dot) com


----------



## supermansdead (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.myth-weavers.com/sheetindex.php

You have to register for the site, but it's where all my play by post games have kept their character sheets.


----------



## Rakusia (Mar 13, 2011)

pathguy.com/cg35 its not premades but you can run up a character in a few minutes


----------



## supermansdead (Mar 13, 2011)

Ugh, looks like I lied, sorry. Although people can make sheets from the site publicly viewable, there's no way to search through them at will that I've found. My bad. =/


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 14, 2011)

Alexander123 said:


> Here are a few links which might be useful:
> 
> This one is one of my favorite powergaming links:
> 
> ...




Sorry, not really interested in powergaming - just standard characters on cool character sheet backgrounds. I did not find much of use in the sites recommended to be honest but thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 14, 2011)

Rakusia said:


> pathguy.com/cg35 its not premades but you can run up a character in a few minutes



I tried this site but the layout is dreadful on the end product - it took me about half an hour once generated just to put it in a half-decent format. Also, the number of options from all the splat books is way too much for what I'm looking for. I could create my own character on a decent blank form in the same time, but I do appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 14, 2011)

supermansdead said:


> Ugh, looks like I lied, sorry. Although people can make sheets from the site publicly viewable, there's no way to search through them at will that I've found. My bad. =/



No worries, I really appreciate you checking it out.


----------



## rgard (Mar 14, 2011)

Here is a link to a pdf download of pathfinder pcs.  It's a good starting point if you want to backwards work/re-fit to 3.5:

Pathfinder Database - Character Sheets

Click on:  Pathfinder Society Pregens for Pathfinder RPG 

Another one on that page:  Pathfinder Society Pregens for the Advanced Player's Guide 

Some 3.5 pre-gens here, though the guy says some of the builds are sub-optimal:

Andargor's Home

Scroll down to: D&D 3.5 - Pre-generated NPC Packs


----------



## rgard (Mar 14, 2011)

Also, you can probably find this even cheaper on eBay:

Friday Night Six Pack (Adventure Set 2, 8002) - D20 / Open Gaming License RPGs - Dungeons & Dragons 3.0 & 3.5 Edition - Dungeons & Dragons - D&D and Other RPGs

There were two sets of these, but they are for 3.0


----------



## rgard (Mar 15, 2011)

Working on my google-fu:

http://www.necromancergames.com/pdf/Characters2r.pdf

And previously discussed here on EnWorld:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/223942-source-pregenerated-characters.html

& 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/52232-my-pregenerated-characters.html

& 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/298864-d20-pirates-blog-updated.html


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 17, 2011)

rgard said:


> Here is a link to a pdf download of pathfinder pcs.  It's a good starting point if you want to backwards work/re-fit to 3.5:
> 
> Pathfinder Database - Character Sheets
> 
> ...



Actually, I forgot to mention that I was looking for Pathfinder pre-gens too as I have a few Pathfinder adventures (although I discovered that a bigger percentge of these adventures have pregen PCs already than older version adventures!!), so the PFS pre-gens were great for 1st-level adventures.

The Andargor pre-gens were interesting as they were in character sheet format - however, I wonder if sub-optimal means 'plain wrong' or just 'non-optimised'. Not sure I want to spend the time checking this out, but still - might come in useful.

Many thanks.


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 17, 2011)

rgard said:


> Also, you can probably find this even cheaper on eBay:
> 
> Friday Night Six Pack (Adventure Set 2, 8002) - D20 / Open Gaming License RPGs - Dungeons & Dragons 3.0 & 3.5 Edition - Dungeons & Dragons - D&D and Other RPGs
> 
> There were two sets of these, but they are for 3.0



Hmmm. I found these on eBay but as I live in Ireland, postage was more than twice the price of the product!!
Still, may be worth getting anyway. Thanks.


----------



## Simon Collins (Mar 17, 2011)

rgard said:


> Working on my google-fu:
> 
> http://www.necromancergames.com/pdf/Characters2r.pdf
> 
> ...



Thanks rgard, your google-fu is great. 

Unfortunately, almost all of the characters from these threads/links are purely stat blocks with no character sheet formats and/or character background info (and some are really bad!!) but some could be useful in a pinch.

Thanks again for spending the time discovering these - much appreciated.


----------

